# NEULING braucht HILFE....

## NoBa

Hi:-)

Ich brauche eine kleine StartUp hilfe  :Smile:  Ich habe es bis jetzt nicht geschaft meine Netzwerkkarte DSL zu konfigurieren, damit ich mir die Daten runterladen kann mit denen ich das Gentoo Linux installieren kann.

Ich werde auf der Installationshilfe nicht schlau.... Da steht z.b. das ich die resolv.conf datei erstellen soll, wie geht das?

Also ich habe folgendes eingegeben.

# /sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

# /sbin/ route add-net default gw (was muss ich hier eingeben? bzw wo bekomme ich die IP her) netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1

Fragen über Fragen über Fragen  :Smile: 

ps: meine Netzwerkkarte ist eine stinknormale Realtek RTL8139 

cu

----------

## Qubax

als gw ip gibts du einfach die ip an, die du für dsl brauchst (irgendwo auf deinem dsl paket sollte die ip drauf stehen, ansonsten kurz auf deren homepage die gw ip suchen)

in der resolv.conf steht eigentlich nur der nameserver den die box verwenden soll (bei mir ein t-online ns mit folgender ip 194.25.2.129, solltest du eigentlich auch benützen können)

wie du die mit nano machst ist ganz einfach 

```
nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
```

 schon macht er die datei und du brauchst nur noch  

```
nameserver 194.25.2.129
```

 hineinschreiben, mit strg+o speichern, strg+x austeigen und fertig

----------

## kl@us

Hi NoBa,

ist Dein DSL-Provider t-online?

die Datei >resolv.conf erstellst Du mit einem beherzten   :Shocked: 

nano -w /etc/resolv.conf

meine sieht so aus (Nameserver für t-online):

BigMama BigMama.Home 

nameserver 194.25.2.130

nameserver 194.25.2.129

Klaus

Du solltest Dir die nano Grundlagen zu Herzen nehmen. 

http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/nano-basics-guide.html

----------

## de4d

 *Quote:*   

> als gw ip gibts du einfach die ip an, die du für dsl brauchst

 

finde das ziemlich verwirrend.

wenn man mit pppd irgendwas connected -ich geh mal davon aus, dass er pppd oder sowas aehnliches anwenden wird - wird der remote host sowiso als defaultroute eingetragen (wenn in /etc/ppp/irgendwas.conf 'default-route' drin steht - und das steht da normalerweise)

----------

## razorbuzz

Kernel:- ADSL

Also ich hab im Kernel "PPP support" und "PPP support for async serial

ports" unter Network device support fest in den Kernel einkompiliert.

Außerdem die Module für meine beiden Netzwerkkarten als Module

kompiliert und in die modules.autoload eingetragen (das sind bei mir

"ne2k-pci" und "8139too")

Mehr braucht der Kernel für ADSL nicht, soweit ich weiß.

Nun würde ich per adsl-setup alles einstellen und testen ob es

funktioniert (dial on demand zumindest erstmal deaktivieren, weil es

Probleme machen kann). Wenn es nicht funktioniert, nochmal adsl-setup

alle Einstellungen genauso lassen, aber diesmal einfach anstatt eth0,

eth1 ausprobieren (man kann auch mit einem bestimmten Befehl nachsehen,

welche Karte eth0 und welche eth1 ist, aber der ist mir grad entfallen)

Wichtig ist, dass man bis hierhin den Teil mit der Konfiguration der

Netzwerkkarten ausgelassen hat und ich würde ihn auch nicht während der

Installation erledigen, weil wie schon gesagt bei der Installation war

eth0 die ne2k-pci Karte und eth1 die 8139too, nach der Installation war

es genau umgekehrt, eth0 war 8139too und eth1 ne2k-pci. DSL lief nach

der Installation nichtmehr, weil adsl-start die Netzwerkkarte, die zum

Netzwerk führte nutzen wollte.

2) Du ziehst Dir folgende Dateien (von Deiner SuSE-Installation):

- http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/gentoo/distfiles/ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

- http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/gentoo/distfiles/rp-pppoe-3.3.tar.gz

3) Du installierst das Gentoo-Basissystem gemäß Installationsanleitung,

wobei Du Stage 3 benutzt, die Du auf CD gebrannt hast (Link für ISO siehe oben).

4) Die beiden *.tgz-Tarballs aus Schritt 2) kopierst Du dann nach

'/usr/portage/distfiles' Deiner neuen Gentoo-Partition.

5) Du bootest in Dein neues Gentoo hinein und installierst die beiden

Pakete mittels (durch die Abhängigkeiten werden automatisch beide Pakete installiert):

- emerge rp-pppoe

6) Du rufst 'adsl-setup' auf und beantwortest die Fragen

schau dir bitte auch die datei /etc/conf.d/net an:

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

iface_eth1="up"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

wichtig ist das wenn du eine 2 te eth karte besitz sie nur "up" sein muss

----------

## NoBa

 *Qubax wrote:*   

> als gw ip gibts du einfach die ip an, die du für dsl brauchst (irgendwo auf deinem dsl paket sollte die ip drauf stehen, ansonsten kurz auf deren homepage die gw ip suchen)
> 
> in der resolv.conf steht eigentlich nur der nameserver den die box verwenden soll (bei mir ein t-online ns mit folgender ip 194.25.2.129, solltest du eigentlich auch benützen können)
> 
> Ich bin bei der ARCOR
> ...

 

Das habe ich gemacht... 

Wenn ich danach /sbin/ifconfig -a eingebe, passiert nichts. Ich bekomme zwar eine Statusmeldung mit allen Einstellungen die ich gemcht habe

aber es wird nichts gesendet oder empfangen.

Hier nochmal alles was ich eingegeben habe:

# /sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.100 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

# /sbin/route add -net default gw 192.168.0.100 netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1

Danach habe ich mit: # nano -w /etc/resolf.conf die confdatei erstellt, und darin die nameserver eingetragen.

domain hansgans.com

nameserver 145.253.2.11

nameserver 145.253.2.75

Danach habe ich die Netzwerkanbindung getestet mit:

/sbin/ifconfig -a

Leider arbeitet die Netzwerkkarte nicht. Es werden keine daten gesendet oder enpfangen.

RX bytes: 00000000

TX bytes: 00000000

Oder ist das normal.

cu

----------

## kl@us

Das habe ich gemacht... 

Danach habe ich mit: # nano -w /etc/resolf.conf die confdatei erstellt, und darin die nameserver eingetragen.

äh, Frage: hast Du "resolf" erstellt, oder ist das nur eine hastiger Fehler??

Klaus

----------

## NoBa

 *kl@us wrote:*   

> Das habe ich gemacht... 
> 
> Danach habe ich mit: # nano -w /etc/resolf.conf die confdatei erstellt, und darin die nameserver eingetragen.
> 
> äh, Frage: hast Du "resolf" erstellt, oder ist das nur eine hastiger Fehler??
> ...

 

nene da ist nur ein tipp Fehler  :Smile: 

ps: Stimmt das was ich geschrieben habe? oder ist noch was falsch

cu

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

also ich hab bei genoo 1.4 ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nichts an der resolv.conf geändert. Zuerst mit der CD booten, dann mit net-setup die Netzwerkkarte konfiguriert und anschließend mit adsl-setup und adsl-start die DSL Verbindung aufgebaut.

Wenn Du dann ein chroot machst, musst Du nochmal ein ifconfig eth0 xyz machen und schon hast Du Deine Verbindung. ifconfig, mount usw wirst Du in der chroot Umgebung evtl nicht finden, deshalb einfach von der cd kopieren bevor Du chroot machst:

Also cp /sbin/ifconfig /mnt/gentoo/sbin

Dim

----------

